

San Francisco tenant outraged by landlord raising rent fourfold - Varcht
http://blog.sfgate.com/ontheblock/2015/03/16/san-francisco-rent-control-tenant-outraged-by-landlord-raising-rent-four-fold/

======
cultureulterior
Alternative medicine. Cancer patients. I'd raise their rent too.

Honestly, I would support a punitive tax on alternative medicine, like we do
on cigarettes, maybe at 400%.

~~~
anonbanker
why?

